# Video on T-Jet Shoes



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey hornet thanx for posting that link there looks to be alot of useful info in that link/ site. i,m always lookinfor the "how to,s" for t-jet mods and tuning. thanx again


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice Video, lots of good info about shoes

I would really like to thank all you guys that take the time to make the videos, Great work

Boosted


----------

